# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Prenesena trudnoća - razlog

## ivana_4

Vidila san slične teme, ali mene zanima što je vama doktor reka da je razlog što ste prenijele trudnoću...
Ja san sada trudna 41+1. 
Meni je doktor reka da mi je beba prevelika (najmanje 52 duga i 3800 teška) pa da se teško spušta...
Jel još netko prenio iz istog razloga?
Ako da, da li je na kraju vaš porod bio induciran, prirodan ili na carski rez?

----------


## marta

To uopce nije razlog. Hocu reci, trajanje trudnoce je 38-42 tjedna, i doktor je to rekao tako da bi nesto rekao.

----------


## puntica

ivana_4,
ti još nisi prenijela.
prenjet ćeš kad prođu 42 tjedna, možda  :Smile: 

ja sam rodila u 43. tjednu. posteljica i sve ostalo je i dalje bilo ok. zaključak: trudnoća nije prenesena, samo je trajala 42 tjedna  :Grin: 

nisam još čula da postoje neki razlozi zbog kojih bi se trudnoća prenijela. tvoja beba je 52cm i 3800g cca., moja je bila 51 i 3300, duga ali mršava, baš me zanima što bi rekao tvoj liječnik, zbog čega sam ja 'prenjela'?

niš se ne brini, još malo pa će te mučiti drugi, slatki, problemi  :Love: 

na kraju, moj porod je počeo prirodno, iako sam za dan kasnije bila naručena na indukciju (43 plus 2) dijete je samo odlučilo kad će se rodit

----------


## Eci

Evo, meni je moj gin rekao da sam "prenjela" jer je cura, pa se unutra "cifra".  Rodila sam 10 dana nakon izračunatog termina - brzo i lako. I cura je bila lijepa i debela.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Do 42 tjedna se trudnoća ne računa kao prenesena nego u terminu. Je li dijete stvarno preneseno može se vidjeti tek nakon poroda, ali to se događa tek u 2% slučajeva. 

To pitanje je i mene zanimalo. Nigdje nisam mogla naći koji bi bio razlog stvarno prenesene trudnoće, a dva ginekologa su rekla da se ne zna razlog, kao što se, koliko znam, ne zna ni "okidač" koji pokreće porod. (pretpostavlja se da je to bebina nadbubrežna žlijezda)

----------


## trampolina

Ja sam oba puta rodila 41+6, razlog je bila kasnija ovulacija. Samo ne znam zašto nisu korigirali termin nakon uzv-a.

----------


## Audrey

Prvi porod nakon 43 tjedna, ali i uzv mjere su potvrdile da je trudnoća 'mlađa', dakle da je kasnija ovulacija. Ali i s korigiranim terminom bih svejedno i prvu i drugu trudnoću 'prenijela' 10-tak dana. Obje trudnoće su završile carskim rezom, jer su bebe bile velike (prva 4020 g i 52 cm, druga 4700 g i 55 cm) a ja se nisam otvarala, ali su također oba poroda započela spontano. I do dan pred porode sam išla na preglede plodne vode, i uvijek je bila mliječno bijela, i nitko mi nije spominjao ikakvu indukciju.

----------


## Beti3

Prvi porod-termin 11., rođen 24. težak 4200g, rođen posve prirodno, bez dripa i indukcije.  Drugi sin -termin 8. a indukcija napravljena 14. ali razlog indukcije nije bila beba , nego ja ( nevezano za trudnoću). Isto vaginalni porod. 3850g. Oba puta svaki drugi dan pregled plodne vode, ali i ostanak u rodilištu.

Moja muška djeca vole duže ostati kod mame. Obje cure rođene tjedan prije termina.

Nisu mi rekli da je veličina bitna za duljinu trudnoće. Po mom računu oba puta bila je kasnija ovulacija, ali to doktori nisu uzimali u obzir.

I nadam se da se već mazite i dojite. :Yes:

----------


## Ninči

Prva trudnoća- operacija u 6 mj. i nagađanja- "Rodit ćeš ranije zbog operacije"...prenijela tjedan dana. Kad sam prenijela opet nagađanja:"Sigurno je muško jer si prenijela!", iako mi je svaki 3 tjedan kroz cijelu trudnoću rađen uzv i svaki je put bila curica  :Laughing:  
Onda sama sebi kažem-"A dobro, sigurno je kasnije krenulo jer sam više morala mirovati zbog operacije"...u drugoj trudnoći se pokazalo da ni to nije imalo veze....trčim za godinu i pol starom curkom, nosam je, stalno sam u pogonu i prenesem još i više-10 dana. A cijelo sam si vrijeme govorila "Ipak je ovo druga trudnoća pa valjda neću prenijeti". 

Sve u svemu, sumnjam da sam i jednom prenijela, to se samo tako kaže  :Wink:  Bebe su izašle kad su one htjele, a ne kad je to neki tamo uzv rekao  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

ja prvi puta čujem da dr.traži razlog zašto trudnoća toliko traje, kad trajanje normalne trudnoće računaju do 42 tjedna.
ja sam svoju prvu curku rodila u 42 tjednu bila je 3580 i 52 duga, prirodno

----------


## first time mum

Rodila sam sa 43+ 2 inducirano (polako i teško) bebu od 4 kg i 52 cm.
Željeli su mi inducirati porod još tjedan dana ranije iako su svi nalazi bili ok. Ja sam se tome opirala i htjela da sve počne prirodno te tek kasnije popustila iz straha da posteljica ne bude prestara i sl. Usput, morala sam potpisati da odbijam hospitalizaciju radi poroda. 
Slijedeći put, ako ga bude, nemam se namjeru samo tako prepustiti indukciji i liječnicima!

----------


## rosa

Termin mi je bio 5., ja rodila 21. Indukcijom,nažalost.
Doktori su se ograđivali očito.
Nitko nije uzimao u obzir kad sam im govorila da *nikad* nisam imala ciklus koji bi trajao manje od 35 dana. Na Sv. Duhu su mi rekli da ako  do kraja 42.tjedna ne dođe do poroda oni rade induktivni porod i točka.

Jesam li ja sad luda ako bih drugi put giniću na prvom pregledu o terminu zadnjeg menzesa lagala za cca 10 dana?? Mislim, vjerojatno je glupa ideja i ne bih to napravila,ali ipak... :Undecided:

----------


## koksy

Po mengi mi je termin bio 30.8. al zbog dugackih ciklusa i po uzv-u pomaknuli su ga na 9.9. Kako se taj famozni 9. priblizavao oni su ipak odlucili da mi je termin 13.9. po uzv-u...
Rodila sam 20.9. prirodno, bebolinca od 4060 g i 53 cm. Odbila sam indukciju dan prije. E sad, mene bas zbunjuje sto vi kazete da je prenesena trudnoca nakon 42 tj. jer su me ustvari htjeli inducirat jer sam, navodno, prenjela tjedan dana, posto sam rodila sa 41 tj. Plodna voda je bila ok, sve je ustvari bilo ok al su oni inzistirali na indukciji, iako, mozda je to bilo jer je bebolinac bio velik.

----------


## marta

koksy nas vecinu to zbunjuje. naime, jasno je da trudnoca traje izmedju 38 i 42 tjedna, pa onda bas i nije jasno zasto ti doktori nasjednu na vrat onog trenutka kad dodirnes pretpostavljeni datum iskrcavanja. 
rosa, ako ces lagati nemoj vise od 3 ili 4 dana jer ce ti beba biti prevelika na uvz-u. moras znati kolko ces slagat da te ni House ne skuzi.

----------


## Loryblue

> E sad, mene bas zbunjuje sto vi kazete da je prenesena trudnoca nakon 42 tj. jer su me ustvari htjeli inducirat jer sam, navodno, prenjela tjedan dana, posto sam rodila sa 41 tj. Plodna voda je bila ok, sve je ustvari bilo ok al su oni inzistirali na indukciji, iako, mozda je to bilo jer je bebolinac bio velik.


i mene sad ovo zbunjuje jer su meni inducirali porod upravo zato jer sam dogurala do 42. tjedna i po doktorima prenijela 2 tjedna. od termina do poroda sam svaki drugi dan išla na plodnu vodu, a zadnja tri dana su me smjestili u bolnicu.
plodna voda mi je bila skroz bistra, niti naznake porodu, trudova ni na vidiku.
na kraju je bila sreća što su me inducirali jer je malome bila pupčana vrpca dobro omotana oko vrata, a čvor zavezan posred pupčane vrpce. malac se rodio 52 dug i 4 200 težak.

----------


## mihim

ja bi na 42 + odma pristala na indukciju. ( ak je termin dobro izracunat... makar recimo meni ciklusi ful uredni, ravno 31 dan, nema vise manje. a u prvoj trudnoci po uzv u 4 dana manja trudnoca, a u drugoj 4 dana " starija " pa ti znaj ). prvi bebac termin (m) 25.1., rođen 3.2.( samo krenulo ), a moja curka 20.11., rođena 30.11. ( mekonij ....)

----------


## kanna

ja sam točno znala kad sam ostala trudna prvi put  i znala sam da mi je ovulacija bila 21. dan ciklusa pa sam "pomaknula" datum zadnje menstruacije za 7 dana tako da datum zaceca "odgovara" 14. danu ciklusa. po tom su mi danu računali sve od početka i sve su mjere štimale i još sam "prenijela" 10 dana, tj. rodila 41+3

----------


## rosa

> rosa, ako ces lagati nemoj vise od 3 ili 4 dana jer ce ti beba biti prevelika na uvz-u. moras znati kolko ces slagat da te ni House ne skuzi.


 :Laughing: da, House!

ma mislim, čemu uopće potreba za laganjem, ako im velim da imam jako dugačke cikluse, oduvijek,zašto se oni drže onih 28 dana ko pijan plota...

----------


## krumpiric

ja mislim da nema smisla lagati svojeg liječnika. JEdnostavno mu reci da znaš da trudnoća traje 38-42 tjedna i da ti nisi aritmetička sredina nego žena.

----------


## rosa

> ja mislim da nema smisla lagati svojeg liječnika. JEdnostavno mu reci da znaš da trudnoća traje 38-42 tjedna i da ti nisi aritmetička sredina nego žena.


Pa rekla sam to i prvi put,ali su na Sv.Duhu rekli da, ako mislim kod njih roditi, ne smije biti ni dan preko 42.tjedna.Zato i rade tolike indukcije.
Plodna voda mi je bila bistra,ali velim, drže se papira,očito sebe ograđuju.

Ne znam jel još uvijek tako, rodila sam 2005, indukcijom,otvaranje nikakvo,umjetno probijanje vodenjaka...ma sve na silu..užas.. :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam 2005 isto tako rodila. A ovaj put sam potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju (41.tjedan, otvorena 4-5cm).

----------


## Danka_

> k
> rosa, ako ces lagati nemoj vise od 3 ili 4 dana jer ce ti beba biti prevelika na uvz-u. moras znati kolko ces slagat da te ni House ne skuzi.


Pa ako treba lagati o datumu zadnje menstruacije zbog toga što oni ne uvažavaju činjenicu da je, zbog duljine ciklusa, do začeća došlo KASNIJE - drugim riječima, ako laže zbog toga da bi starost trudnoće odgovarala realnoj situaciji i bila jednaka tjednima od začeća plus dva - onda beba ne može biti veća. Tj. ako je beba na ultrazvuku veća, onda je do začeća došlo RANIJE, pa je laž suvišna, plus može biti štetna.

----------


## marta

U principu, imas pravo. Stvar je u tome ako puno slaze, bit ce kasnije materijala za sumnju na ovo i ono, a onda opet nisi napravila nis pametno.

----------


## marta

> da, House!
> 
> ma mislim, čemu uopće potreba za laganjem, ako im velim da imam jako dugačke cikluse, oduvijek,zašto se oni drže onih 28 dana ko pijan plota...


Oni se svega drze ko pijan plota pa i toga. Sto njih briga da ti imas cikluse od 35 dana kad je njihova "aparatura" za izracunavanje termina porihtana na 28 dana, a njima se to ne da korigirati?  Ionako ce te najvjerojatnije dopasti na porordu netko deseti i rijesiiti te po protokolu.

----------


## rosa

Njima se ne može muljati, jer na uzv se ionako vidi koliko je beba stara,zar ne? Tako bar mislimo. A kako onda moj ginić nije rekao niti riječi kad sam mu svaki mjesec dolazila na uzv od samog početka,kako mu nije bilo čudno da je beba ,po njihovom izračunu, manja za 2 tjedna od onog što je sam izračunao po svojoj tablici vodeći se datumom mog zadnjeg menzesa?

Čemu sve ovo pišem, sad nakon pet godina? Jer bih se danas sigurno poštedila em induciranog poroda em strahova na komentar jednog ginića da mi ne štima veličina fundusa maternice sa tjednom trudnoće i da to može značiti da nosim patuljasto dijete ili dijete dosta zaostaje u razvoju itd...Helou??  I đabe ja govorim da sam zapravo 2 tjedna manje trudna nego u papirima,ali eto, papiri su prvi pa se ti slikaj sa svojim produljenim ciklusima.. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Na kraju rodila bebača velikog i zdravog,bio bi i još veći da su ga pustili da sam odluči kad mu je vrijeme za van.

----------


## marta

Moze im se muljati. :Grin:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

ja sam u 2. trudnoći zadnju menstruaciju imala 5.-10. rujna (ne znam ni sama), ginekologu sam na 1. ultrazvuku rekla da je bila 15.9., a on je s obzirom na ultrazvuk koji je pokazivao da je trudnoća manja napisao da je z.m. bila 21.9, stavio to pod upitnik i prema tome je termin bio 28.6. (po uzv je termin bio 30.6.) Inače su mi ciklusi bili neredoviti.

Rodila sam 6.7. sa 41tj prema uzv, a prema z.m. sam bila valjda u 44.tj.  :Laughing:  Mogu mislit što bi bilo samnom da su se držali datuma po z.m. U međuvremenu je ginekolog zaboravio da je pomaknuo datum i mislio da je stvarni datum z.m. onaj koji je prilagodio.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rosa

> ja sam u 2. trudnoći zadnju menstruaciju imala 5.-10. rujna (ne znam ni sama), ginekologu sam na 1. ultrazvuku rekla da je bila 15.9., a on je s obzirom na ultrazvuk koji je pokazivao da je trudnoća manja napisao da je z.m. bila 21.9, stavio to pod upitnik i prema tome je termin bio 28.6. (po uzv je termin bio 30.6.) Inače su mi ciklusi bili neredoviti.
> 
> *Rodila sam 6.7. sa 41tj prema uzv, a prema z.m. sam bila valjda u 44.tj.*  Mogu mislit što bi bilo samnom da su se držali datuma po z.m. U međuvremenu je ginekolog zaboravio da je pomaknuo datum i mislio da je stvarni datum z.m. onaj koji je prilagodio.


 :Laughing:

----------


## little star

ja sam rodila kad sam bila trudna 41+6, s tim da mi je bila preporucena indukcija koju sam odbila. 20ak sati nakon odbijanja ind. puknuo je vodenjak i porod je bio najprirodniji moguci. Beba je bila 50/4070, bez ikakvih problema. Ind. je preporucena da se "vise ne maltretiram putovanjima... (jer je porod bio u drugom gradu, a ja sam iskoristila vec 8 uputnica i nikako da se porodim), ...sve je u redu s bebom, pa da prokinemo vod. i pustimo sve svojim tokom". Nikad mi nisu rekli da se zbog velicine tesko spusta.

----------


## thara

ja sam sad trenutno 40+6, otvorena jedan prst i smještena u bolnicu jer sam ''prenijela'' tj prekoračila izračunati termin. danas su mi uspjeli pogledati plodnu vodu i ustanovili su da je sve ok, da ima i verniksa još po bebi, znači da nisam prenijela. Rekoše da će me preksutra staviti na indukciju ako samo ne krene, jer već 24 sata imam pripremne trudove, ali borit ću se da do indukcije ne dođe jer prvi put nije slavno završilo. već vidim njihovu reakciju kad budem rekla da ju odbijam.
al jedino što se mogu nadati je da će sve krenuti prirodno, držite fige

----------


## marrtha

Hy! Ja sam obje kćeri rodila sa 41tj+3d na drip jer se zamutila plodna voda, a od trudova ni t!!!!

----------

